# Tracks around mooresville, NC



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

My wife decided to visit my daughter in Mooresville and we're leaving Monday morning. What oval and on road tracks are about an hour or so from there?

I'm retiring June, 2010 and moving there.

Thanks.


----------

